# Vermillion river flows?



## DuncanCharles (Sep 17, 2016)

I have never fished the Vermillion so I have no idea on the usgs website what would be considered good flows. Could anybody who fishes the Vermillion on the regular let me know what flows you look for before you decide to go fish? Thanks!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

The V takes the longest out of about any river on Steelhead alley to clean up after a period of high flows. After the rain last night it won't fish for awhile prob a week+ And depending on clarity it will fish from 40-200cfs +\- check the gauges each time you go to see what the river looks like at different levels. This fall the river was missed by most of the rain received and remained bone dry for most of the fall. I'd imagine the rivers to the east have far more fish in them as a result.


----------



## DuncanCharles (Sep 17, 2016)

It's only at like 130 right now but on it's way up so we'll see. I was planning for tomorrow. I got the next couple days off and of course all the rivers are blowing out. I really would rather not fish the euclid creek. Maybe I'll check out the east branch of the Chagrin.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Tomorrow will be a no go on the V.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

the V hasn't really fished at 200 in a few years, the turbidity is at 50 right now, doubt it will fish tomorrow...


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

It's up and looks like chocolate milk. Did catch a few on new year's day.
As Sniper said week + .


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Like everyone said the V has been tough the last few years. Takes a long time to clear. Half the time it doesn't clear enough to fish until it's under a 100cfs then you only have 1-2 days of subpar fishing before it's just slow stagnant water. As a result I've been fishing out east more at the rocky and chagrin and have more days to fish and see way more fish.


----------

